# Film portal &quot;Kaufberatung&quot; - Filme kaufen und downloaden?



## jonasshole (24. Juni 2012)

Okay Leute,
ich suche ein legales Portal, bei dem man Filme für Geld runterladen kann.
Also geld für Film, so als würde man ne DVD kaufen aber eben als Download.
Macht das wer und hat Erfarungen?
Oder nen Geheimtipp?

Die videos des Portals sollten anständig kodiert sein, also kein DRM oder so was
und ne saubere Quali haben... Aber ich denke letzteres ist mittlerweile selbstverständlich.

Danke für die Hilfe,
JASs


Entschuldig wenn das nicht hier her gehört, aber das thema Kaufberatung/Software schien mir passend


----------



## Herbboy (24. Juni 2012)

Ich glaub ohne DRM und echte Downloads gibt es keine, da die Filmfirmen da noch zu große Sorgen wegen kopieren haben - vlt. schau mal genauer hier

Top 100 Kauf-Spielfilme
Videoload: Ihre Online Videothek - VOD Video on Demand

Home - Videodownloads - Media Markt


ps: warum keine DVD / Bluray ?


----------



## Zocker15xD (25. Juni 2012)

Vorschlag: Viel praktischer wäre doch eine Online-Videothek, wo du deine Filme jederzeit auf jedem beliebigem PC ohne Download anschauen kannst, z.B. Acetrax.de. Dort haben die Filme gute Quali, und es läuft sogar mit dem langsamsten Internet flüssig. Nachteil wäre allerdings, dass die Filme meistens teuerer sind als wenn man sie als DVD usw. kaufen würde...


----------



## Rabowke (25. Juni 2012)

jonasshole schrieb:


> ich suche ein legales Portal, bei dem man Filme für Geld runterladen kann.
> Also geld für Film, *so als würde man ne DVD kaufen* aber eben als Download.


Ich glaube, da liegt das Problem. Die meisten Anbieter haben sich auf Streaming bzw. Miete des Films spezialisiert. Selbst Schwergewichte wie Maxdome, Netflix etc. bieten nur eine Plattform zum Leihen.

Kein DRM wird, gerade beim Filmkauf, erstmal eine utopische Vorstellung bleiben. Vllt. gibt es ja demnächst sowas wie Good Old Movies.  

Aber sobald ein Film, in guter Qualität und ohne DRM verfügbar ist, tummelt sich dieser keine 5h später in so ziemlich allen Tauschbörsen dieser Welt, siehe z.B. die Spiele von GoG.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Juni 2012)

Was mich bei diesem Thema zufällig interessiert:
Kann man per Online-Videothek bzw. Video-On-Demand auf den Fernseher (mein LED-TV kann da auf speziell für Sony Bravia-Geräte zugeschnittenen Online-Angebote zugreifen) übertragene Filme eigentlich per externen Festplatten- / internen USB-Rekorder aufzeichnen oder macht da eine spezielle Anti-Aufzeichnungs-Technik (ähnlich der bei HD-Sendern) dem Konsumenten einen Strich durch die Rechnung ?


----------



## Rabowke (25. Juni 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Was mich bei diesem Thema zufällig interessiert:
> Kann man per Online-Videothek bzw. Video-On-Demand auf den Fernseher (mein LED-TV kann da auf speziell für Sony Bravia-Geräte zugeschnittenen Online-Angebote zugreifen) übertragene Filme eigentlich per externen Festplatten- / internen USB-Rekorder aufzeichnen oder macht da eine spezielle Anti-Aufzeichnungs-Technik (ähnlich der bei HD-Sendern) dem Konsumenten einen Strich durch die Rechnung ?


Aufzeichnung ist möglich, allerdings blockieren die meisten Geräte das anschließen an einen PC um die Filme dort zu bearbeiten. Gelöst wird dies meistens durch 'homebrew' Formate der Partition, damit kann ein PC nichts anfangen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Juni 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Aufzeichnung ist möglich, allerdings blockieren die meisten Geräte das anschließen an einen PC um die Filme dort zu bearbeiten. Gelöst wird dies meistens durch 'homebrew' Formate der Partition, damit kann ein PC nichts anfangen.


Ich weiss, dazu wird beispielsweise eine Festplatte vom Fernseher als Aufzeichnungsmedium registriert, formatiert und Aufzeichnungen in einem eigenen Format gespeichert. Dass keine weitere Bearbeitung über den PC möglich ist, da wird schon vonseiten der Hersteller hingewiesen. Mir ging es ja ohnehin nur um die allgemeine Möglichkeit der Aufnahme (ob per integriertem USB-REC oder über die alte DVD/HDD-Combo mit Scart/HDMI), und wie du es sagst scheint das wohl der Fall zu sein.
Müsste das mal in der Praxis austesten, aber das ist auch ein Punkt den ich erst nach dem Umzug umsetzen würde...


----------



## jonasshole (25. Juni 2012)

Schade, das mit dem DRM! Damit schiessen sich die meisten ja auch irgendwie ins eigene Bein, denn die Filme sind so oder so auch illegal erhältich, die Frage ist ob man denen, die Filme kaufen das Leben unnötig schwer machen muss.

Danke für die interessanten vorschläge!
Ich möchte hier noch den amazon dienst "lovefilm.de" mit einbringen.
Benutzt den jemand?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Juni 2012)

jonasshole schrieb:


> Danke für die interessanten vorschläge!
> Ich möchte hier noch den amazon dienst "lovefilm.de" mit einbringen.
> Benutzt den jemand?


Zwischen diesem Online-Dienst und Sonys eigenem Portal "Video unlimited" (verbunden mit meinem Sony Bravia LED-TV) schwanke ich noch. Bei ersteren muss man sich für verschiedene Tarif/Flat-Angebote entscheiden, bei letzterem bezahlst du immer pro Film, zeitunabhängig (du musst also nicht zwingend x Filme im Monat sehen, damit du deine Monatspauschale effektiv ausnutzst), egal wann du diesen leihst.
Im Moment neige ich zum Sony-Angebot. Aber wie gesagt, vor meinem Umzug (August) werd ich es noch nicht aktiv testen.


----------



## Rabowke (25. Juni 2012)

jonasshole schrieb:


> Ich möchte hier noch den amazon dienst "lovefilm.de" mit einbringen.
> Benutzt den jemand?


Nö ... aber wenn du Interesse hast, kann ich ja mal im Arbeitszimmer schauen, da lag ein Gutschein für eine dreimonatige Probezeit ( = Abo ). Aktiviert wird per Code, theoretisch könntest du den Vertrag sofort kündigen und ganz in Ruhe drei Monate testen.

Allerdings kaufst du, soweit ich weiß, bei lovefilm.de auch keine Filme ... sondern das ist eine kombinierte Lösung des Streamings bzw. Versand von DVDs.


----------



## Herbboy (25. Juni 2012)

Verstehe immer noch nicht, warum man einen Film kaufen und speichern will, aber nicht die DVD/BluRay kauft. Billiger ist es nicht bzw wenn, dann nur sehr wenig - aber mit ner DVD/BD hat man "sogar" noch was in der Hand. ^^


----------



## Rabowke (25. Juni 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> [...] aber mit ner DVD/BD hat man "sogar" noch was in der Hand. ^^


Genau das Argument zieht bei mir nicht ... ich mag es meinen Datenbestand gerne im LAN verfügbar zu haben, wer will wie vorgestern immer mit irgendwelchen Medien hantieren?!

Ich nicht.

Aber der erste Punkt, die Kosten, ist genau mein Argument. Mir ist durchaus bewusst, dass Kosten nur einen kleinen Teil des Gesamtpreises ausmacht, aber man muss dem digitalen Käufer einen Mehrwert bieten, entweder ein idiotensicheres System wie z.B. iTunes *oder* einen (deutlich) geringeren Kaufpreis gg.über der Retailversion.

Das gleiche Argument bzw. Argumentationskette bring ich auch bei der Steam Diskussion.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Juni 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Verstehe immer noch nicht, warum man einen Film kaufen und speichern will, aber nicht die DVD/BluRay kauft. Billiger ist es nicht bzw wenn, dann nur sehr wenig - aber mit ner DVD/BD hat man "sogar" noch was in der Hand. ^^


Ist eigentlich auch so meine Vorstellung, aber wenn ich die Möglichkeit habe einen Film in guter Qualität aufzuzeichnen und auf meiner mobilen Festplatte zu archivieren, kann das Platz und eben doch noch etwas Geld sparen. Aber auch nur bei HD-Versionen, normale DVDs kriegt man ja schon für nen Fünfer hinterhergeschmissen.
Nur bei Filmen mit ganz großem Sammelinteresse würde ich weiter beim klassischen DVD/BR-Medium bleiben.


----------



## Bonkic (25. Juni 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Verstehe immer noch nicht, warum man einen Film kaufen und speichern will, aber nicht die DVD/BluRay kauft. Billiger ist es nicht bzw wenn, dann nur sehr wenig - aber mit ner DVD/BD hat man "sogar" noch was in der Hand. ^^


 
ich verstehe bis heute nicht, weshalb sich jemand überhaupt filme (egal in welcher form) _kauft_ oder besser gesagt _besitzen will_ (mir gehts nämlich nicht um piraterie).


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Juni 2012)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ich verstehe bis heute nicht, weshalb sich jemand überhaupt filme (egal in welcher form) _kauft_ oder besser gesagt _besitzen will_ (mir gehts nämlich nicht um piraterie).


Sagst du dasselbe zum Thema Auto und fährst lieber mit dem Bus ?! 
Mit Filmen ist es doch in etwas genau so wie mit Briefmarken, Schallplatten, Ü-Eier-Figuren o.ä.: Man sammelt sowas halt gerne.


----------



## Rabowke (25. Juni 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Sagst du dasselbe zum Thema Auto und fährst lieber mit dem Bus ?!
> Mit Filmen ist es doch in etwas genau so wie mit Briefmarken, Schallplatten, Ü-Eier-Figuren o.ä.: Man sammelt sowas halt gerne.


Ich glaube es geht hier eher um den Begriff 'kaufen' bzw. 'besitzen'. 
Bonkic hat so eine Angewohnheit verquer zu schreiben, vllt. hab ich auch seinen Text gerade mal wieder komplett falsch verstanden?


----------



## Bonkic (25. Juni 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Sagst du dasselbe zum Thema Auto und fährst lieber mit dem Bus ?!



hä? kapier ich nicht. 



> Mit Filmen ist es doch in etwas genau so wie mit Briefmarken, Schallplatten, Ü-Eier-Figuren o.ä.: Man sammelt sowas halt gerne.


 
das wäre eine mögliche erklärung. sind also alle filmkäufer sammler?


----------



## Herbboy (25. Juni 2012)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ich verstehe bis heute nicht, weshalb sich jemand überhaupt filme (egal in welcher form) _kauft_ oder besser gesagt _besitzen will_ (mir gehts nämlich nicht um piraterie).


 
Ich hab ein paar FIlme, die ich so gut finde, dass ich sie mir einfach gerne bei Bedarf anschauen können möchte - das ist alles   und auch ein paar Filme, bei denen ich vermute, dass sie so und uncut nie im TV zu sehen sein werden, vlt noch nicht mal cut. Und manch einer sammelt Filme halt auch einfach nur. Ich selber habe insgesamt ca 25 Filme und 3 Serien-Boxen (Band of Brothers, the Pacific und AkteX . letztere schaue ich grad nach und nach und zum ersten Mal in korrekter Reihenfolge und ohen Werbung  )

Ich achte allerdings auch auf den Preis, ich kaufe nie einen Film, der grad noch recht neu ist - mind. 50% meiner Filme sind "Klassiker", teils aus den 80ern, die jetzt auf BluRay neu rauskamen und die ich für nur 6 bis 10€ bekommen hab, und die anderen 50% sind zwar Filme aus den letzten 5-6 Jahren, aber ebenfalls maximal 10€ pro BluRay.


@Rabowke: zum Filmschauen und auch Musik hören gehört für mich ein bisschen das Ritual des Einlegens dazu. Ich fänd es langweilig, einfach da rumzusitzen und dann per LAN auf Filmfiles zuzugreifen. So oder so finde ich das Einlegen einer DVD aber kein bisschen nachteilig, daher kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, dass man UNBEDINGT FIlme NUR als Files haben will... vor allem hat nicht jeder wie Herr Monsieur von und zu Luksús einen ständig laufenden Server zur Verfügung  d.h. wenn man zum Filme schauen dann auch erst ein Gerät hochfahren muss, ist der Aufwand zu einer DVD schon wieder mindestens identisch


----------



## Rabowke (25. Juni 2012)

Bonkic schrieb:


> das wäre eine mögliche erklärung. [...]


... scheinbar hab ich dich doch wieder falsch verstanden.


----------



## Bonkic (25. Juni 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich hab ein paar FIlme, die ich so gut finde, dass ich sie mir einfach gerne bei Bedarf anschauen können möchte - das ist alles


 
das versteh ich ja auch. ein paar kultfilme, die man tatsächlich mehr als 2 oder 3 mal anschaut.
aber wieso sehr sehr viele leute regalmeter um regalmeter mit dvds/ blu rays füllen, will mir schon seit jeher nicht einleuchten.


----------



## Rabowke (25. Juni 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> @Rabowke: zum Filmschauen und auch Musik hören gehört für mich ein bisschen das Ritual des Einlegens dazu. Ich fänd es langweilig, einfach da rumzusitzen und dann per LAN auf Filmfiles zuzugreifen.


Das ist ja wirklich Geschmackssache, da hast du natürlich Recht. Ich habe einen, wie ich finde, nicht ganz schlechten BR Player. Leider ist dieser für mich deutlich wahrnehmbar ... das stört mich wirklich ungemein.

Da bin ich scheinbar ein wenig komisch und will meinen Lüfterlosen Popcorn Media Hour nicht mehr missen ...



> So oder so finde ich das Einlegen einer DVD aber kein bisschen nachteilig, daher kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, dass man UNBEDINGT FIlme NUR als Files haben will...  vor allem hat nicht jeder wie Herr Monsieur von und zu Luksús einen ständig laufenden Server zur Verfügung   d.h. wenn man zum Filme schauen dann auch erst ein Gerät hochfahren muss, ist der Aufwand zu einer DVD schon wieder mindestens identisch


... denn ums Einlegen gehts eher weniger. Es sind vielmehr die Geräusche beim Abspielen. Außerdem find ich diese typischen Regale, wo DVDs einsortiert sind, nicht wirklich optisch ansprechend.

Übrigens muss man keinen Server haben, ein ordinärer PC mit Netzwerkfreigabe reicht vollkommen aus, oder eine 2,5" Festplatte, auf den die Filme bzw. Dateien lagern. 

Aber Monsieur von und zu Luksús ist gut, den merk ich mir!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Juni 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich hab ein paar FIlme, die ich so gut finde, dass ich sie mir einfach gerne bei Bedarf anschauen können möchte - das ist alles  und auch ein paar Filme, bei denen ich vermute, dass sie so und uncut nie im TV zu sehen sein werden, vlt noch nicht mal cut. Und manch einer sammelt Filme halt auch einfach nur. Ich selber habe insgesamt ca 25 Filme und 3 Serien-Boxen (Band of Brothers, the Pacific und AkteX . letztere schaue ich grad nach und nach und zum ersten Mal in korrekter Reihenfolge und ohen Werbung  )


An Filmen habe ich etwas mehr, vielleicht das Doppelte in der Anzahl, Serien-mäßig bin ich mit STAR TREK - TOS, Prison Break, (ebenfalls) Akte X und demnächst Spartacus: Blood and Sand voll versorgt.
Heutzutage kaufe ich seltener Filme, nur bei unbedingten Must-Have-Streifen kann ich nicht anders und muss einfach zugreifen. 
"Uncut" ist dabei auch ein entscheidendes Thema, da kann man sich heutzutage doch kaum auf einen rechtlich-öffentlichen oder privaten Sender verlassen. Zumindest nicht 100%ig.


----------



## Rabowke (25. Juni 2012)

Bonkic schrieb:


> das versteh ich ja auch. ein paar kultfilme, die man tatsächlich mehr als 2 oder 3 mal anschaut.
> aber wieso sehr sehr viele leute regalmeter um regalmeter mit dvds/ blu rays füllen, will mir schon seit jeher nicht einleuchten.


Du bist doch mMn auch mit Konsolen groß geworden, findest du den gegenwärtigen Trend zu Steam und Co. 'besser' als deine Spiele in einer schönen Pappbox im Regel zu haben?!

Mit dieser Erklärung scheinbar schon ... und gerade 'alte' PC bzw. Konsolen Spieler werden sich an die damaligen Verpackungen gerne zurückerinnern.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Juni 2012)

Bonkic schrieb:


> das wäre eine mögliche erklärung. sind also alle filmkäufer sammler?


Habe ich von *allen* gesprochen ???


----------



## Bonkic (25. Juni 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Du bist doch mMn auch mit Konsolen groß geworden, findest du den gegenwärtigen Trend zu Steam und Co. 'besser' als deine Spiele in einer schönen Pappbox im Regel zu haben?!


 
du hast mich wirklich komplett falsch verstanden. 
mir gings rein gar nicht um das thema digital vs. retail.


----------



## Herbboy (25. Juni 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... denn ums Einlegen gehts eher weniger. Es sind vielmehr die Geräusche beim Abspielen. Außerdem find ich diese typischen Regale, wo DVDs einsortiert sind, nicht wirklich optisch ansprechend.


 also, man muss ja nicht eines der speziell dafür gedachten Regale nehmen  man muss die Filme noch nicht mal sichtbar irgendwo platzieren. Kann man machen, wie man will. 

Aber Geräusche beim abspielen? Das ist ja keine Zwangs-Eigenschaft. Meinen BD-Player höre ich nicht außer beim einlesen der Disc, meinen zweiten DVD-player hörte ich ebenfalls nur ein Einlesen, meinen ersten konnte ich leise hören, WENN im Film mal die Schnauze gehalten wurde  entweder Du bist da extremst empfindlich oder hattest nur Player, die in dem Punkt schlecht sind, oder aber der Standort der Player war falsch - wenn ich auf 1m rangehe, höre ich meinen BluRay-PLayer natürlich schon, aber nicht aus 3m, inzwischen erst recht nicht, da der Player nun etwas tiefer steht und dann auch noch mein Couchtisch "im Weg" steht für den Schall.




> Aber Monsieur von und zu Luksús ist gut, den merk ich mir!


 aber nicht verwechseln mit Prof.Dr. van Leksie... 



@Bonkic: ich hab wie gesagt FIlme, zum Teil auch schon ziemlich alte, die ich einfach gerne nochmal sehe und die evlt. nicht im TV zu sehen sein werden, und wenn, dann halt mit Werbung... zB Predator, Phantom Kommando, Braveheart, Fight Club, Alien und Aliens (Alien 2), Oldboy, Hill Have eyes, So finster die Nacht, Machete, Tucker & Dale vs Evil, Shaun of the Dead, Dwan of the Dead, The Orphan, Ironclad, Dread, Centurion...


----------



## Bonkic (25. Juni 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Habe ich von *allen* gesprochen ???


 
durchaus - ja: "*Man* sammelt sowas halt gerne."


----------



## Mothman (25. Juni 2012)

Wenn man ne gute Videothek kennt, dann kann man jeden Tag locker 2,3 aktuelle Movies gucken, ohne dabei arm zu werden.
Meine Videothek ist so dicht, wenn ich aus dem Bett falle, bin ich schon fast da.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Juni 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Mit dieser Erklärung scheinbar schon ... und gerade 'alte' PC bzw. Konsolen Spieler werden sich an die damaligen Verpackungen gerne zurückerinnern.


Spiele sind wieder ein ganz anderes Pflaster. Filme kannst du - wenn diese im gängigen Format gehalten werden - immer und überall ansehen. Bei Spielen (zumindest online erworbene) ist ja die Account-Anbindung und eben der Publisher/Entwickler/What-Ever, an dem man zwangsläufig gebunden ist. Wenn es einen von denen bzw. deren Online-Plattform mal nicht mehr gibt, könnte man womöglich nicht mehr auf seine erworbenen Spiele zugreifen. Die Sorge hätte ich bei Filmen weniger.

Aber generell: Verpackte Ware war und ist mir schon immer lieber.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Juni 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Wenn man ne gute Videothek kennt, dann kann man jeden Tag locker 2,3 aktuelle Movies gucken, ohne dabei arm zu werden.
> Meine Videothek ist so dicht, wenn ich aus dem Bett falle, bin ich schon fast da.


Ähmm... Wenn du aus dem Bett fällst, bist glaube ich eher du derjenige, der dicht (!) ist...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Juni 2012)

Bonkic schrieb:


> durchaus - ja: "*Man* sammelt sowas halt gerne."


Ich habe nur einen möglichen Antrieb für den Kauf genannt. Dass damit automatisch jeder in Frage käme ist Quatsch. Du selbst hast dich doch schon bereits diesbezüglich abgesondert...


----------



## Rabowke (25. Juni 2012)

Bonkic schrieb:


> du hast mich wirklich komplett falsch verstanden.
> mir gings rein gar nicht um das thema digital vs. retail.


Das war mir schon klar ... mir gings in meinem Beispiel um PC Spiele und dementsprechend das Sammeln dieser Spiele. Natürlich könntest du die Spiele weiterverkaufen, wenn es keine digitalen Versionen sind.

Das Beispiel bzw. Frage hab ich wg. deinem Spruch "regalmeter um regalmeter mit dvds/ blu rays füllen" gestellt.

Weil mir würde es z.B. nicht einleuchten, wenn du dir Spiele kaufst und sammelst, aber bei Filmen die Leute nicht verstehst, die das genauso machen.


----------



## Bonkic (25. Juni 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Weil mir würde es z.B. nicht einleuchten, wenn du dir Spiele kaufst und sammelst, aber bei Filmen die Leute nicht verstehst, die das genauso machen.


 
spiele sind für mich was anderes.
einen film hab ich in 2 stunden durch und schau in mir maximal 2 bis 3 mal an (wenn überhaupt) - wieso also kaufen?
von einem spiel hab ich, auch heutzutage noch, doch weit mehr - leihen scheidet also in aller regel schon deshalb aus.

@sauerlandboy79
ich gebs auf. 
du willst mich entweder nicht verstehen, oder kannst es nicht.
kein grund, meinen simplen einwurf noch weiter totzudiskutieren.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Juni 2012)

Bonkic schrieb:


> spiele sind für mich was anderes.
> einen film hab ich n 2 stunden durch und schau in mir maximal 2 bis 3 mal an (wenn überhaupt) - wieso also kaufen?


Ist bei manchen Spielen nicht viel anders (siehe CoD). Hier könnte man die gleiche Frage stellen: Warum kaufen ?


----------



## Rabowke (25. Juni 2012)

Bonkic schrieb:


> spiele sind für mich was anderes.
> einen film hab ich in 2 stunden durch und schau in mir maximal 2 bis 3 mal an (wenn überhaupt) - wieso also kaufen?
> von einem spiel hab ich, auch heutzutage noch, doch weit mehr - leihen scheidet also in aller regel schon deshalb aus.


Bei mir ist es genau andersrum. 

Aus Zeitmangel schaffe ich es bereits jetzt kaum meine Spiele auch nur Ansatzweise durchzuspielen, d.h. an einem erneuten Durchspielen ist bei mir garnicht zu denken. 

Da kommt es doch recht häufig vor, dass ich Filme ein zweites oder drittes mal sehe ... 

Übrigens einer der Gründe, warum ich zu 90% nur noch Budgetspiele für meine 360 kaufe und seeeeehr selten PC Spiele zum Vollpreis, Diablo 3 war der letzte (Fehl)kauf. 

Vllt. sollte ich ja wirklich GoM Gründen ... *grübel*


----------



## Mothman (25. Juni 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Vllt. sollte ich ja wirklich GoM Gründen ... *grübel*


Good old Movies?


----------



## Rabowke (25. Juni 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Good old Movies?


Japp ... 

Suche noch Geldgeber, wenn du magst?


----------



## Bonkic (25. Juni 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es genau andersrum.
> 
> Aus Zeitmangel schaffe ich es bereits jetzt kaum meine Spiele auch nur Ansatzweise durchzuspielen, d.h. an einem erneuten Durchspielen ist bei mir garnicht zu denken.
> 
> ...


 
das ist bei mir nicht anders. 
ich kauf mir schon seit jahren (fast) nur noch budget-titel und zum durchspielen komme ich ebenfalls nur in den seltensten fällen. 
teilweise bleibt ein spiel auch mal monate oder gar jahre halb gespielt liegen und irgendwann kommt dann plötzlich die lust weiterzuspielen.


----------



## Mothman (25. Juni 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Japp ...
> 
> Suche noch Geldgeber, wenn du magst?


Wenn ich Geld hätte, würde ich dir dafür was geben.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Juni 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Japp ...
> 
> Suche noch Geldgeber, wenn du magst?


Wer einen Golf R (korrigiere mich, wenn mich mein Gedächtnis trügt) fährt, der hat doch genug Eigenkapital...


----------



## jonasshole (25. Juni 2012)

@ *Herbboy*:
Ich hab bei eurer Grundsatzdiskussion den Faden verloren 
DVD , BD kaufen und in der Hand ´haben ist super find ich auch, vorallem wenn die externe abschmiert! 
ABER ne online videothek hat den vorteil, dass man den film sofor runterladen kann,
ohne vorher in den Laden zu marschieren, was natürlich auch seinen Reiz hat!

Zudem kommt die Hardware, Ich habe keinen Blu-Ray spieler, aber einen HD Bildschirm...

nuja... so is das nä?


----------



## Herbboy (25. Juni 2012)

jonasshole schrieb:


> ABER ne online videothek hat den vorteil, dass man den film sofor runterladen kann,
> ohne vorher in den Laden zu marschieren, was natürlich auch seinen Reiz hat!


 d.h. Du kommst TOTAL spontan auf die Idee "Den Film XY möcht ich jetzt sehen UND haben!" ? Ohne das "haben wollen" gibt es ja genug Streaming-Angebote.

Also, ich kaufe BD/DVDs in Ruhe, und das dann auch erst idR nachdem ich den Film schon 1x anderweitig gesehen habe - daher muss der nicht innerhalb von ner Stunde bei mir sein  zB für die Bluray-Versionen von Alien und Alien 2 hab ich seit Monaten gewartet, und dann gab es letzt bei Saturn "2 BluRays für 15€"-Aktion, bei der beide Filme mit in der Aktion waren => Zugriff!  





> Zudem kommt die Hardware, Ich habe keinen Blu-Ray spieler, aber einen HD Bildschirm...


 Das ist natürlich nochmal was anderes - Du bist also wohl noch nicht so alt und hast keine eigene Wohung mit richtigem TV, wo man dann gemütlich vom Sofa aus auf nen größeren LCD schauen kann? Erst dann macht es wirklich Sinn, Filme nach und nach zu kaufen, die einem auch langfristig gefallen. Als ich noch mein "Jugendzimmer" hatte, hab ich auch kaum mal nen Film gekauft  musst Du die Filme denn wirklich "haben", reicht "Streamen bei Bedarf" nicht?


----------

